# Update on My Low/No Sex Drive...May help someone else?



## RavenWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

I posted not to long ago about the fact that I don't ever get aroused and can only have sex if I envision myself as someone else. It has been hard on my husband, I know. He was lucky if we had sex once a month. Any excuse was perfect if I could get out of it. 

I just finished a round of potassium supplements, as I had an incident and needed to go the ER, where they determined my potassium was very low. (Which explains the awful pain/numbness sensations during exercise and muscle twitches I was suffering from.) 

Now, that my potassium levels have been boosted by the rx supplements, my body "feels better" and my sex drive is in over drive. I can only assume this has been an issue FOR YEARS that never got checked, no matter how much blood work I have had done! 

My husband says my mood is much improved, I'm not a massive ***** and my moods are much more leveled out! 

So...for the past couple of days, my husband and I have been going at it like rabbits! Four, sometimes five times a day. He has been on vacation the past few days, thank goodness or I would be having to take care of business multiple times a day myself! 

My husband initially felt like I was suddenly wanting him so bad all the time because I had decided to leave him (which I wasn't) and wouldn't believe me when I told him that wasn't the case at all. 

He goes back to work tomorrow and I will be left here to my own devices! He is hoping now that my new mood will "level" off as I am ready to go as soon as we are done. It honestly feels like it did when we first got together, as I was ALWAYS in the mood back then. 

Perhaps this could be an issue for some of the other low drive partners? It's worth checking into. Of course, if they were always low drive then I would highly doubt a deficiency such as this could possibly be the culprit. I, however, had a very active and healy sex life up until a few years ago, when my husband's infidelity, my pregnancy, and quite possibly the low potassium waged war against me. 

So now I'm jumping back on the exercise wagon (and hoping it is not such a painful ordeal as it was before, ) and hope to be quite a bit lighter in 6 months! Want to look sexy for my hubby! :smthumbup:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope you'll keep us updated so we know if this is just a temporary boost or if the improvement carries over long-term. It would be an interesting thing to check out that I haven't heard of before. It's nice to see a positive story here, congrats to you (and your hubby! )


----------

